# memoire vive ibook G4 1,42



## quik (6 Mars 2006)

bonjour,

je voudrai ajouter de la memeoire vive sur mon ibook G4 superdrive. Ou acheter de la memeoire vive certifié apple ou qui est compatible mais de bonne qualité?
merci.


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2006)

Tu as toutes les informations nécessaires en début de page : "les mémoires".


----------

